# منتدى الرسم و التصميم



## Zayer (16 أكتوبر 2005)

*منتدى الرسم و التصميم*

انا اود ان اكون مراقب ولكن ليس في بالي قسم محدد 

ولكن بما ان ميولي الى الجرفكس فأرجو ان اكون مراقب هناك 


ولكن اتمنى اذا وجد قسم حوار الاديان ان  اكون مشرف عليه


----------



## استفانوس (17 أكتوبر 2005)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> انا اود ان اكون مراقب ولكن ليس في بالي قسم محدد
> 
> ولكن بما ان ميولي الى الجرفكس فأرجو ان اكون مراقب هناك
> 
> ...


يااخي في مشاركتك السابقة تقول انك ليس لديك معرفة في الدين المسيحي
فكيف تريد ان تكون مشرف في منتدى حور الاديان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Zayer (17 أكتوبر 2005)

ليس بضرورة ان يكون المشرف خبير كل الخبرة في القسم الي هو عليه 

وشغل المراقب هو تبيه المخالفين لقوانين المنتدى 

وحذف المشاركات الذنيئة 

واظن هذا مب لازم يكون الشخص عالم  حتى يفعل هذا الشئ 

فقط يكون عادل


----------



## استفانوس (18 أكتوبر 2005)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> ليس بضرورة ان يكون المشرف خبير كل الخبرة في القسم الي هو عليه
> 
> وشغل المراقب هو تبيه المخالفين لقوانين المنتدى
> 
> ...


يمكن اكون على خطأ
لكن المحامي عليه ان يعرف القانون
وعلى كل حال 
هذا يعود الى الادارة
واهلا بك


----------



## My Rock (18 أكتوبر 2005)

فريد قال:
			
		

> يمكن اكون على خطأ
> لكن المحامي عليه ان يعرف القانون
> وعلى كل حال
> هذا يعود الى الادارة
> واهلا بك


اخي فريد انت جزء مهم من الادارة و لايمكن عمل شئ دون اخذ رأيك بالموضوع

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Coptic Man (18 أكتوبر 2005)

عاوز تبقي مراقب علي قسم الجرفكس ان وجد يعني فا ده مفيش مانع انما علي حورات الاديان فا لا اوفق لانك لست علي دراية كافية بهذا الموضوع وهذا راي الشخصي ​


----------



## Zayer (18 أكتوبر 2005)

mena_hot قال:
			
		

> عاوز تبقي مراقب علي قسم الجرفكس ان وجد يعني فا ده مفيش مانع انما علي حورات الاديان فا لا اوفق لانك لست علي دراية كافية بهذا الموضوع وهذا راي الشخصي ​



زي ما قلت سابقا 

ليس بالضروري ان يكون المشرف خبير في المجال الي هو فيه 


المهم ان يكون عادل 

ويطبق القوانين بحذافيرها


----------



## My Rock (18 أكتوبر 2005)

بصراحة, رأيي من رأي فريد.. يمكن منتدى الجرافكس انسب الك من حوار الاديان...

بالمناسبة, انا محترف جرافكس ايضا :d


----------



## Zayer (19 أكتوبر 2005)

> بالمناسبة, انا محترف جرافكس ايضا :d



عقبال ما نشوف تصاميمك في منتدى الجرفكس 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







> منتدى الجرافكس انسب الك من حوار الاديان...



انتو ما جربتوني عطوني فرصة على الاقل


----------



## ميرنا (22 أكتوبر 2005)

انا مع باقى المشرفين فى ردهم انى يريت تكون فى قسم الجرفكس  احسن من حورات الاديان


----------



## Zayer (22 أكتوبر 2005)

خلاص انا انسحب ما ابي اكون مشرف على الجرفكس 

تبو تجربوني في حوار الاديان  انا لها


----------



## استفانوس (22 أكتوبر 2005)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> خلاص انا انسحب ما ابي اكون مشرف على الجرفكس
> 
> تبو تجربوني في حوار الاديان  انا لها


لم افهمك يااخي الحبيب
بس بدك تكون مشرف
هذا هو المهم
انا اقترح ان تكون مشرف على عقلك
وان تبحث لانك قلت ليس لي الدراسة الكافية
مشرف حوار الاديان
صعبة
مو هيك عن جد مو هيك 
صعبة 
صدقني صعبة
نصيحة اطلب قسم جديد
ولنسميه اسلامي
وانا ارشحك ان تكون مشرف عام عليه
حلو الكلام
يالله مشرف عام على قسم اسلامي
وي


----------



## Zayer (22 أكتوبر 2005)

فريد قال:
			
		

> لم افهمك يااخي الحبيب
> بس بدك تكون مشرف
> هذا هو المهم
> انا اقترح ان تكون مشرف على عقلك
> ...



انا مش متحسر على الاشراف 

لان عندي موقعي الخاص وعندي كثير من الاصدقاء عندهم مواقع ولو ابي اصير مشرف عام عليها مو صعبة 

انا بس ابي اثبت لكم اني جدير بأن اكون عادل في حوار الاديان 

وابرهن لكم ان دين الاسلام دين عدل


----------



## استفانوس (22 أكتوبر 2005)

حسنا
يرجى الاجابة
على المشاركات
التي لم ترد عليها بموضوعية وبراهين
(((عادلة )))
يجب ان نرى مدى اهتمامك بقسم حوار الاديان
هل تستحقه ام لا
جاوب
واطرح مواضيع جديدة 
لنرى


----------



## Zayer (22 أكتوبر 2005)

فريد قال:
			
		

> حسنا
> يرجى الاجابة
> على المشاركات
> التي لم ترد عليها بموضوعية وبراهين
> ...



انا مهتم جدا بهذا الشئ 

وانا لم اسجل في هذا المنتدى الا  لهذا السبب


----------



## السيد الموسوي المسلم (30 أكتوبر 2005)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


zayer أعتقد أنك تصلح مشرف منتدى حول الأديان أو الجرافيكس


وشكراً


----------



## Zayer (30 أكتوبر 2005)

شكرا اخي الموسوي


----------



## استفانوس (31 أكتوبر 2005)

يلله يلله ياخونا زائر
هذا اخونا رشحك مشرف 
*ام انا لا*


----------



## Zayer (31 أكتوبر 2005)

كل مسيحي من الطبيعي انه ما يرشحني 

اما بقية المسلمين فاتوقع ان كلهم يرشحوا


----------



## المسيح و من بعده لا احد (6 نوفمبر 2005)

*اذا تم وضع اي مسلم كمشرف في اي من الأقسام سأنسحب انا و كل زملائي من هذا المنتدى لأنه عندها لن يكون منتدى مسيحي وهذا لا يصح *


----------



## استفانوس (7 نوفمبر 2005)

ان عرف الرب فاهلا وسهلا
وانا اتنازل 
بس 
الرب يفتح قلبه وينور فكره
المنتدى يفرح بل السماء تهلل


----------



## MARSHIEL (8 نوفمبر 2005)

ان عرف الرب فاهلا وسهلا
وانا اتنازل 
بس 
الرب يفتح قلبه وينور فكره
المنتدى يفرح بل السماء تهلل

لا نرغم احد على ديننا
او ندعوة
فلو اراد الرب لفعل ذلك
الادارة ادرى بمن يستحق الاشراف
صح ولا لا !!


----------

